# Free Premium Image Hosting for GTR.co.uk members



## volkspeed (May 30, 2003)

After about 6 months of reading these forums daily, I have decided to register. I am the future owner of a 1996 GTR V-spec
that im getting imported to the United States. GTR.co.uk has been my #1 resource for making my decision on importing this car. I own PhotoHost.org and would like to offer my services to members of this board for free. I will give a free Premium 50Mb account to anyone that joins from these forums. Just post your username and ill upgrade your account within an hour of two.This is like a giving back to the community thing for me. A sort of thank you for all the good info. Well that and because I like to see as many photos of Skylines as possible  . You can register Here I will even make a special GTR.co.uk in the main gallery page if there is some intrest. You will be able to make your own album and upload photos using your browser instead of FTP. Wich I think is much easier. My skyline should be here in less than a month so ill be actually posting on this forum instead of just reading them.


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

What a top offer!! Good lad

would be much appreciated

Joel


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Give that guy a BEER


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Thank you  

Best regards Alan


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Thats cool*

Most kind of you.I'd like to be that generous,if only i had something decent to offer!

regards..........Paul.C


ps.i'm there already!


----------



## RockyK (May 21, 2003)

*volkspeed - Great guy*

volkspeed,

What a great offer! Thank you!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Top Man  

Thanks for that


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

Registered...GrahamM

I have lots of skyline pics to upload.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

registered

i should have some good images and videos from the ring 24hours this time next week when my dad returns home.


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Cheers top lad 

I've registered as "jrpidgeon"

Many thanks!


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

Good Man

i used my user name, now all i have to do is blody wash the car, and take pics
K


----------



## volkspeed (May 30, 2003)

I have upgraded a couple of account to Premium. If I missed yours just post your username and ill upgraded it. I really look forward to seeing alot of Skyline photos.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks a lot for your great offer.

I've stuck the thread to the top of the page so people can't miss it.


----------



## deeznutz (Jan 28, 2002)

Great offer man!! Thanks.

Just registered. Username is deeznutz


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*cool*

What a generous offer.

Well done that man, I have just logged on as bladerider.

Thanks alot.

James.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Some interesting photos sposted in there.....I especially like the "Whoops wrong button" one 

I've registered as JasonO.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

*Top job!*

Superb job that man.

What a bloody nice bloke!

Just registered as Big Mark:smokin:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Registered 

User name Alan 

Thanx once again

Best regards Alan


----------



## nitemare5 (Oct 14, 2002)

username: nitemare5

thanks


----------



## haplo (Dec 28, 2002)

*Top Man!*

Have registered as haplo.


----------



## mph R32 GT-R (Jun 5, 2003)

*:O)*

Phatttt you the man !!!!

registered as....mph R32 GT-R

thank you 

Matt


----------



## Jez (Oct 8, 2001)

Have registered as Jez

Thanks  

Jez


----------



## C&C (Sep 17, 2002)

Hi - thanks for the kind offer.

I've just registered as:

Conrad

Good luck with your new car....


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

Thank you very much.

Just registered as Andy T.

Any update on your car then Volkspeed?


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

*registered*

looks like we should have a wipround for a hardisk:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*registered too--*

-- better late than never !!

Thanks !!

Andre.:smokin:


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

lol...me too,

Just registered as Nito.

Thankyou
Rgds
Nito


----------



## vmackie (Oct 5, 2001)

*Cheers*

 Thanks for offer, have just registered as vmackie.

Thanks again


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*TOP GEEZER*

Just registered as Blueskygtr
Thanks for the offer mate!!!! 
As im sure you can tell this is what it is all about  
PS feel free to use images as you like :smokin:


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

ive been looking for a decent image host for a while

thanks man 

registerd as mjcole12


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

cheers

I'v registered as Kenan_Hill


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Thanks for a very generous offer.

Registered as Bajie.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Thank you Kind Sir!*

Registered as: skymania

Thanks once again!


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

*Register details*

Cool!

I have just registered as adeb1.

Many thanks!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Anyone know whts happened to Photohost.org  

Have tried emailing but it keeps getting returned.

Shame as I had a lot of pics on there.

Anyone got any other contact details as he has not been active on the site for a while and PM is unread.

Best regards Alan


----------



## Todster72 (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks - i am logged in on the photo site as Todster72 - pics are posted 

Peace
Todster


----------



## kristofer (Oct 21, 2001)

Awesome, can´t say no to that offer  
Registerd as Kristofer


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

wooow nice 1 mate!!! petey


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i am on as Hyrev-thanks man. Also sent pm


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Hi Guys

What space is avail for you to upload?????

Best regards Alan


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

just registered  

what a top bloke cheers


----------



## gaz2002 (Mar 17, 2004)

Just registered  

Thanks for that.


Gaz


----------



## Rich C (Feb 16, 2003)

*Photos*

Thanks v. much registered as Rich C


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*EXELLENT...*

Just logged in as MAD MARK .


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Hello,

Where do i post my username? 

Here? 

GT-R_M-Spec

Thanks

My eyes are screwed!!!! 

I thought i saw 500MB for a second there.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Your a scholar and a gent. :smokin: 

User:- Skydrift

edit......woah this thread is a century old


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Lol didn't notice! 

11 days till its been a year since


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

photohost is back then? ive re-registered under the same name, paulh


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

I to have reregistered but still have not had the update to premium menbership. I don,t think he visits this site now as he still has a PM from me 9 months old.

Best regards Alan


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

Just registered with this name 'EssexStu' Cheers


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

Just registered as 'sawbo34' ..........thanks very much


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for the offer. Great opportunity.

Cya O!


----------



## project mu (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the space, I just registered.


----------



## steve lag (Mar 12, 2006)

*registered*

thank you ,great site


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

Much thanks for your service. :clap: 

registered as NameIsStanley


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*Thanks!*



volkspeed said:


> After about 6 months of reading these forums daily, I have decided to register. I am the future owner of a 1996 GTR V-spec
> that im getting imported to the United States.
> 
> Thanks for the offer!
> ...


----------



## MidNite-D (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for the great offer. Registered as MidNite-D. I hope the upgrade is still available.

MidNite


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Is this service still active?

Registered as Nocturnal, but so far I have to say this is by far one of the best host on line.

Is there a reason that all linked pics comes smaller than the original? Is it the setting or that is how the service is made?

Cheers. :thumbsup:


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

I've just registered too using this user name.

Cheers


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Me too using this username 

Cheers


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks so much for the hosting, you're a champion!!..

PhotoHost Username; Dynamix 

Cheers, Mat.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Since the site crashed a while back I don,t think anyone has a premium membership, and his Last Activity: was 1st July 2003 06:42 AM 
But its still a good free site just limited.


----------



## Robert T. (Jan 24, 2009)

*Volkspeed*

One hell of an offer, does it apply to the Nissan Stagea which is part of the GTR forum.:clap:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

hehe 

Bajie


----------

